# Fortress of Nightmares 2009 Promo



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a promo video for Fortress 2009 ... enjoy! and feel free to post thoughts/comments etc.






this video will be playing every 15 minutes in our Ghost Hunt queue line:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like something I'd love to do. To bad I'm so far away.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks & sounds great!!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

That is such a nice large area...so fun !


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great advertisement very creative I'd go there


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

*AWESOME* work on the video. Very nice job with the videos. This is going to be a great adventure.

Keep posting. Wish I was closer.


----------

